# No longer watch Top Gear?



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm a petrolhead, I really love cars but my interest in Top Gear has diminished to the point that I haven't bothered tuning in to the new series. I prefer watching 'Chris Harris on Cars' on the Drive Network and similar stuff. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Nope!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

i just watch it because its on .. its filled with so much drivel


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

m2srt said:


> I'm a petrolhead, I really love cars but my interest in Top Gear has diminished to the point that I haven't bothered tuning in to the new series. I prefer watching 'Chris Harris on Cars' on the Drive Network and similar stuff. Anyone else feel the same?


Yeah I feel exactly the same. It's no longer just about cars and motoring news but all manner of stuff usually unrelated to cars


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not as good as it used to be

Very over acted now


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not this again. 

There is about 2 million threads on here already.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Not this again.
> 
> There is about 2 million threads on here already.


2 million and 1 now. lol


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I agree. I don't think we need another thread?


----------



## doorsoff (Sep 20, 2011)

The Drive network is brilliant. Chris Harris is awesome. Top gear needs to get real. However, I still watch it. I watch it because it's got cars on it. Although I fell asleep with the star in a cheap car, and very nearly missed the McLaren P1!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Top Gear is losing/has lost touch, but the review of the McLaren P1 tonight was really good!


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

doorsoff said:


> The Drive network is brilliant. Chris Harris is awesome. Top gear needs to get real. However, I still watch it. I watch it because it's got cars on it. Although I fell asleep with the star in a cheap car, and very nearly missed the McLaren P1!


Autocar did a great P1 video!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Not this again.
> 
> There is about 2 million threads on here already.


You reaching for the Anadin yet:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I watch it for what it is and what is has been for years - an entertainment programme, Top Gear magazine is brill for car reviews etc 


(we have a dedicated section for threads about TV shows etc btw :thumb


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> .... but the review of the McLaren P1 tonight was really good!


On that note, I think we _may_ have heard JC's best line of the series

".......as you hurtle round in a puddle of your own faeces" :lol: :lol:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

doorsoff said:


> The Drive network is brilliant. Chris Harris is awesome. Top gear needs to get real. However, I still watch it. I watch it because it's got cars on it. Although I fell asleep with the star in a cheap car, and very nearly missed the McLaren P1!


Top Gear needs to keep doing exactly what it is doing.
It's aimed at different audiences.

I have been watching the drive network for the last 12 months or so but I still love top gear

if you don't like it, then simply don't watch it, don't complain about it on the internet. lol


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> Top Gear needs to keep doing exactly what it is doing.
> It's aimed at different audiences.
> 
> I have been watching the drive network for the last 12 months or so but I still love top gear
> ...


Well said.


----------



## doorsoff (Sep 20, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Top Gear needs to keep doing exactly what it is doing.
> 
> It's aimed at different audiences.
> 
> ...


I'm not complaining about it. Far from it. I enjoy it, and will still watch it, after all it's got cars in it!


----------



## forest-sion (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry to ask but where can I find Drive network, is it a channel on Sky


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

forest-sion said:


> Sorry to ask but where can I find Drive network, is it a channel on Sky


Youtube.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I still watch it but tbh I only do to take my mind off things plus it's better than watching 15mins of adverts over an hour program. Gawd I miss sky plus


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

m2srt said:


> I'm a petrolhead, I really love cars but my interest in Top Gear has diminished to the point that I haven't bothered tuning in to the new series. I prefer watching 'Chris Harris on Cars' on the Drive Network and similar stuff. Anyone else feel the same?


100% the same. but i still watch top gear, because i dont expect it to be good i dont get too dissapointed. annoys me how non car people like it. just goes to show what a joke the program is now


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

best thing on tv even better than dallas


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Top Gear needs to keep doing exactly what it is doing.
> It's aimed at different audiences.
> 
> I have been watching the drive network for the last 12 months or so but I still love top gear
> ...


I used to enjoy tg but the last few series have become a bit 'samey'. it used to be very original, it's that sparkle that has gone.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Tonight with the 4C and P1 was great.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Top Gear, It is pretty bad, but until something comes along that also has cars in it I'm afraid that's all we have to watch, they were thinking very seriously about cancelling the program because of lower viewing figures, and they were probably right, but that would leave the other channels with a chance to fill the gap, so they wont do that, I see this as the last series though with maybe one or two specials!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Top Gear, It is pretty bad, but until something comes along that also has cars in it I'm afraid that's all we have to watch, they were thinking very seriously about cancelling the program because of lower viewing figures, and they were probably right, but that would leave the other channels with a chance to fill the gap, so they wont do that, I see this as the last series though with maybe one or two specials!!


The new series is more popular that it has been for years.

Top Gear has the most watched video on iPlayer and 10 of the top 20 overall.

http://www.theguardian.com/media/2014/feb/03/top-gear-jeremy-clarkson-audience-bbc
http://advertising.bbcworldwide.com/home/mediakit/reachaudience/brandedentertainment/topgear

Top Gear is hugely popular worldwide.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

It is one of the best rating program's on the TV, it isn't going anywhere....

Tonight episode was quite good, the Alfa 4C, amazing quadski thing and the McClaren P1, what a machine that is....I even liked the star this week too, Loki from Avengers and Thor.

Clarkson has admitted many many times that he dislikes how it's just them messing around and how he wants to do more car stuff and he's said in his column a few times how he'd be quite happy to stop doing the reasonably priced car section and put in a decent honest normal car review....

But alas the BBC want the ratings so they're gonna carry on ****ing around....

Bit worried what the rest of the series is going to bring as we have had 2 heavy weight releases 4c and P1 in the same show.....

I'll keep watching as I like it as easy Sunday TV.....if I want car reviews I watch Fifth Gears new series's on Discovery.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Top Gear America is fantastic,remind me topgear {uk}from a few years ago.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Top gear is still excellent


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

People will moan about everything and anything, its a great show and now its better in smaller doses, it brings a lot of attention to things like our great military and all manners of motorsport on top of seeing the weird and wonderful of the car world.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well that told me!! :doublesho Still say it's lost the plot though!!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I've stopped watching Top Gear because of all the rubbish they put in but I thought I'd watch last nights for a change...

The Alfa was great, Tom Hiddleston was class, such a top bloke! And that McLaren P1?! OMG, that is my new favourite car! It's just absolute genius!

Made me want to watch it next week now!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

R0B said:


> Well said.


Drive network is sooooo much better, that should be on BBC and not Top Gear:devil:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I enjoyed last night last week's one was pretty daft I must admit.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

I wonder if they air the weakest episode of the series first to court controversy, get the forums stirred up and people talking... hey! wait a minute!... :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I watch it purely because it has cars in it and they always find a way of making May run on telly even though he says he wont. His Dacia Sandero being trashed in Romania, the other two buggering off and leaving him with that yugo during the bank job, very funny.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Just watched on iplayer and must admit that the Alfa and McLaren bits were enjoyable.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I have to say though, i am a bit mystified at the Chris Harris love in, seems that a lot of people sit around waiting for him to speak, kind of like disciples waiting for their lord to proclaim his latest fact.
He's a great driver and a good journalist but just leaves me......well....cold, i really don't see the hype myself.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> I have to say though, i am a bit mystified at the Chris Harris love in, seems that a lot of people sit around waiting for him to speak, kind of like disciples waiting for their lord to proclaim his latest fact.
> He's a great driver and a good journalist but just leaves me......well....cold, i really don't see the hype myself.


That's pretty much my take on him.

Cracking driver, has the knowledge but just falls short somewhere I can't place. I do enjoy many of the videos he makes and his opinions are very valid and often well made.

He's been about for years and it's the last few his hype has been getting big. He also now seems more self confident about that.

It seems that too many people are looking for different things in the same program.

A lot of people on here are critical that Top Gear don't test normal everyday cars. Yet lots of people are pro /DRIVE when they seem to review a lot of top end cars.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> That's pretty much my take on him.
> 
> Cracking driver, has the knowledge but just falls short somewhere I can't place. I do enjoy many of the videos he makes and his opinions are very valid and often well made.
> 
> ...


As ever Kerr, you put it better than i could. I think his hype as such started when he joined evo magazine and has grown since then, it's ridiculous over on pistonheads where he writes now, it's like the second coming. But like you, he just falls short somewhere and as you said, TG gets slated for not driving normal cars and Drive gets praised for doing the same. Bizarre.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

I guess its how they test them. DRIVE assume some degree of knowledge on the part of the viewer whereas TG take a more general approach and go for entertainment value. I'm a geek, I prefer it when a reviewer goes into technical detail, it gives me a far better idea of what the cars actually like. I know that may not be for everyone but thats just me.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

m2srt said:


> I guess its how they test them. DRIVE assume some degree of knowledge on the part of the viewer whereas TG take a more general approach and go for entertainment value. I'm a geek, I prefer it when a reviewer goes into technical detail, it gives me a far better idea of what the cars actually like. I know that may not be for everyone but thats just me.


It's each to their own mate, what one likes another might not, as long as you enjoy it that's all that matters.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

m2srt said:


> Autocar did a great P1 video!





m2srt said:


> I guess its how they test them. DRIVE assume some degree of knowledge on the part of the viewer whereas TG take a more general approach and go for entertainment value. I'm a geek, I prefer it when a reviewer goes into technical detail, it gives me a far better idea of what the cars actually like. I know that may not be for everyone but thats just me.


TG hardly skirt over the technical stuff though, they just quantify it for the masses, and don't go to in depth, often the analogies and comparisons make it more interesting to digest.

I nearly went nitro on Chris Harris in my previous post but assumed with the love in that I would get slated. I find him boring, he has loved himself for donkeys years never mind more recently.

I also find Sutcliffe a real bore fest, both are great journos but neither have on screen personality.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Xploit said:


> TG hardly skirt over the technical stuff though, they just quantify it for the masses, and don't go to in depth, often the analogies and comparisons make it more interesting to digest.
> 
> I nearly went nitro on Chris Harris in my previous post but assumed with the love in that I would get slated. I find him boring, he has loved himself for donkeys years never mind more recently.
> 
> I also find Sutcliffe a real bore fest, both are great journos but neither have on screen personality.


You need to check out Autoblog on youtube. They are dutch but do english subtitles. The problem lies in that informative and entertaining is a really hard balance to find. This is where I find that the drive network hits the right balance.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Xploit said:


> TG hardly skirt over the technical stuff though, they just quantify it for the masses, and don't go to in depth, often the analogies and comparisons make it more interesting to digest.
> 
> I nearly went nitro on Chris Harris in my previous post but assumed with the love in that I would get slated. I find him boring, he has loved himself for donkeys years never mind more recently.
> 
> I also find Sutcliffe a real bore fest, both are great journos but neither have on screen personality.


If you really want to find some Harris love, visit pistonheads. He's like a deity over there and woe betide anyone who dares to criticise him. It's kind of pathetic really, almost as bad as when he was at evo.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> If you really want to find some Harris love, visit pistonheads. He's like a deity over there and woe betide anyone who dares to criticise him. It's kind of pathetic really, almost as bad as when he was at evo.


Just read his P1 review on PH. Looking forward to the video on CHOC (Chris Harris on Cars), claims its the best car he's ever driven. Although there was some discussion a while back on PH on just how the hell he can afford his car collection.


----------

